# Mouth piece burning lips



## Pieter Geldenhuys (6/1/17)

Hi all,

I trust you are well.


I would like to know why my Ijust 2 mouth piece gets uncomfortably hot it actual starts to burn my lips?

Any input on how to resolve this

Thanks


----------



## Dubz (6/1/17)

Don't vape it so hot (don't chain vape) or get another drip tip - acrylic/ceramic/delrin.

I use these http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/wotofo-rs-tips/products/new-wotofo-widebore-rs-drip-tip

But these are also good http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (6/1/17)

It gets hot by just taking a long pull not even chain vaping


----------



## Dubz (6/1/17)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> It gets hot by just taking a long pull not even chain vaping


What coil are you using? Maybe you should draw faster/harder so that the air can cool the vape down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Quakes (6/1/17)

I had the same issue when I had the Ijust 2 tank, best option is to change your drip tip like Dubz said. I changed my drip tip and had no issues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AhVape (6/1/17)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I trust you are well.
> 
> ...


I've only had this issue on coils that need changing (still vapes ok-ish, but should be changed) and bad coils out the pack (not too many of those thank goodness) 
With the ECR coil, it will happen less depending on the type of coil you built.


----------



## Huffapuff (6/1/17)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> It gets hot by just taking a long pull not even chain vaping



I've never understood why manufacturers make stainless steel drip tips - it's like they never test their products. Stainless steel gets hot very quickly, pretty much no matter how you vape. While it may look good, it just isn't practical.

Get a delrin drip tip - the iJust is 510 so it shouldn't be a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rusty (6/1/17)

Sometime when dont pull hard enough the heat build up on the tip . if not then its possible that your build is big and heating up the entire tank not jus the tip hence the burn .


----------



## MarkDBN (13/1/17)

Agree with the previous comments. Only solution would be a delrin or acrylic drip tip. The stainless ones are ridiculous when it comes to heat buildup. Stainless worked fine in the days before sub ohming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

